# CZ variants



## oldscot3 (Jan 4, 2008)

Is this where threads related to the EAA Witness pistols go? I haven't seen much about them so far, however, I am relatively new to this forum.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't think a lot of folks on this forum have them. I been before the change over and I sure don't remember much being said about them.:smt017


----------

